# BSDA or BSDP Certification



## jemate18 (Feb 17, 2009)

I have watched the presentation of Dru Lavigne on YouTube about the BSDA and BSDP Certification.

Has anyone here took the exam? 

Can anyone point a good reviewer aside from the handbook and the DVD training ?

Thanks.......


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 9, 2010)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=11081


----------

